# Why do people take offence to the truth



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I think this one relates to women more than blokes but I don't get why people take the truth so personally. This topic came up in conversation while I was in maccies the other day with a mate. We were stood next to a fat woman who took offence when a young lad was discussing with his mate how fat she was. Now the way I see it is if you call someone ugly then yeah that's a bit mean as they can't help it but if you said to an overweight person whether it be a friend or stranger 'your looking pretty fat' they would take offence, why? If you said the opposite to a slim girl, ie 'your looking pretty slim' or a guy in good shape 'your looking pretty toned' they wouldn't take offence. All 3 people choose to look the way they do and how they look is a result of diet, exercise etc. No one forces the guy to go the gym, the slim girl to watch what she eats or the fat girl to order her extra large big mac meal. So surely all 3 must be happy with how they look as they have chosen their individual lifestyle.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah but sometimes saying nothing at all is better :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It may be the truth, but there are times when you should keep your thoughts to yourself. :roll: :? 
Children remarks perhaps can be forgiven, but adults, there is no excuse. 
Hoggy.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not saying you should just come out with it or even say anything but I'm just asking why the reaction. I'm sure everyone has made a comment to someone before when they think that person has made the effort to look a particular way so I know I'm not on my own here?

Even though this is in 'off topic' maybe this isn't the forum for this conversation as I've just read a previous thread and a member asked a question which had a very obvious answer and no one commented :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unless you are a very slim/fat man or woman you will never know why the reaction. Just be grateful you are not one.
Some can help there size, slim or fat, some can't.
I have been slim all my life no matter how much I eat, I should be 18 stone with what I eat, but I'm not & would be very hurt if someone stated I was skinny.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

My natural size is very slim, was around 9 1/2 stone at 5' 8. Spent years trying to put weight on and at a real struggle can hit 13 and a bit stone. Like you if I eat utter crap the weight just drops off me (this really annoys the other half), over the last few months I've done nothing but work and be lazy so have lost a fair bit of weight. A mate said to me the other day you look like crap to which I agreed, I know how I look in a mirror, how I currently look is of my own doing so why would I take offence?

What I'm saying is that with some effort I can put on weight even though I should be skinny so in the same way a naturally fat person can lose it. Its all down to life style choice so no one should take offence to how they live there life as if they weren't happy with it surely they wouldn't live / look that way?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I realise some can eat less or more & change their weight, but to those where it makes no difference, it can be very hurtful. So their weight/size is not always the truth. As I said children remarks can be forgiven, but adults no excuse, keep your thoughts to yourself.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kevbeans, have you ever been tested for Aspergers?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(Facepalm) that is all

J
Xx


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok so if I had posted this same question on a fitness, bodybuilding, modelling forum do you think the answers I received would have the same tone as I got on here or would I have more people agreeing with me, bearing in mind that these would be people who would make an active effort with the way they look? Would it be suggested to them that they have some sort of disorder, I doubt it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Certainly there is a degree of overeating involved, and the Western diet of highly processed fatty foods doesn't help, but still, there are a lot of people in the world with a genetic pre-disposition to put on weight and keep it on - look at the Fijian or Samoan islander peoples, who genetically developed bodies to survive on a lower-calorie seafood diet; yet these days are huge on a more Western calorie-rich diet. They can't help it - their bodies are just made to store as much calories as they can for periods when food might not be so plentiful.

So some larger people can't loose weight whatever they try (or at least resorting to drastic measures)

Others just like stuffing their faces, but out of consideration of their feelings it's probably not best to point that out&#8230;


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You've just made your point just there, I was a big girl up to about 3 months ago where I made an active effort to lose weight, so..... You've just answered yourself people will make an active effort if they want to but if they don't that is their choice and they shouldn't be targeted because of it

J
Xx


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

What I was trying to get at is that we all choose to look the way we do so don't take offence when someone points it out or makes a comment. If you don't like how you look then do something about it, otherwise you really can't complain.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> Would it be suggested to them that they have some sort of disorder, I doubt it.


It was a serious question actually.

One aspect of aspergers syndrome is having difficulty understanding social rules that other people seem to pick up on instinctively. There is a lot in your original post that suggests you're struggling to understand a social concept that I think most people would see as second nature. This isn't about who you ask, or what forum you post on. It's about understanding how other people might see themselves and feel about themselves. I personally think it's very unusual to need to ask the question you asked, hence me wondering about aspergers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, As I said at the start not everyone can choose how they look. 
Even if they could make a difference by eating less or more, why make any remarks, it doesn't help them or you.
Nothing more to say.
Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

As has been pointed out by others, not everyone has a choice in what they look like. I never put an ounce on until I reached 40. Until that time I was 9 stone 6ibs and 6 foot tall, so I was always skinny. I could not help it, it was just the way it was and my son is the same. I now weigh 12 stone but it is only with getting older that I have put on the weight and strange as it seems I eat healthier and exercise more than I did when I weighed 9 stone 6lb.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

kevbeans said:


> What I was trying to get at is that we all choose to look the way we do so don't take offence when someone points it out or makes a comment. If you don't like how you look then do something about it, otherwise you really can't complain.


And my point was that some people don't have a choice - however hard they try to loose weight their bodies are always going to try to keep weight on. It's genetics.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> You've just made your point just there, I was a big girl up to about 3 months ago where I made an active effort to lose weight, so..... You've just answered yourself people will make an active effort if they want to but if they don't that is their choice and they shouldn't be targeted because of it
> 
> J
> Xx


 You're still a big girl Jess! _(In a couple of places anyway!)_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha the boys can stay as they are lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I would NEVER walk up to someone and say how fat they looked, especially a stranger it's not only rude it's also very hurtful. Someone who is very overweight has an eating disorder (95% of the time) just the same as someone who is anorexic, it's not just as simple as "lay of the pies fella" same as telling an anorexic to get a fish supper in them won't make the situation change. In fact its more than likely to have the very opposite effect.

The guys in that pub sound like right arseholes, if they did that front of me in the bar to some poor person I would've something to say about it. I couldn't sit back and watch someone's feelings get hurt like that.

If you agree with this then you are as bad as them.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ha ha the boys can stay as they are lol
> 
> J
> Xx[/quote Absolutely! Don't mess with them.
> ...


I have when commenting on the above.  
Just as I would comment if someone had particularly large biceps/triceps etc.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha the boys can stay as they are lol
> ...


Quite different skeee


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I firmly believe in being honest. Normally to my detriment lol.

I don't believe in lying even if the truth may hurt. If someone asks if they look good in some clothes why lye? All that will do is give them a false sense of security.

A quick example. The other day my mother in law walked into my house and I noticed she had changed her hair colour to red, RED for gods sake. I simply asked why and she said she thought it looked good but in my truthful way I told her I thought it looked stupid but if she likes it fair enough.

I think everyone on this thread has sort of missed the essence of the OP and jumped on his example of a fat or thin person.

Now as a former fatty myself I have noticed myself looking at some who are overweight and thinking why not try to do something about it.

I don't want to hear all the usual "it's not their fault they are fat" drivel.

If they are fat but exercise regularly & eat healthily then fine they are obviously a bit freakish and they'd body works differently to 99.9% of humans.

But if they are fat yet don't exercise and eat takeaways then they get no sympathy from me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

It seems to be so important these days to be body beautiful :roll: and is a must for young girls now and lads to the extent that can be bad for health! half the problem is not enough daily exercise, kids sitting at home on x boxes and playing games all day on phones, parents wrapping there kids in cotton wool driving them to school half a mile down the road, madness, luckily for me i have a very active job and also enjoy exercise at night and weekends, to be honest i like a bird with a bit of weight on her :lol: Nowt wrong with a good old Fatty


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Some fat people blame over active glands....more like over active knife and fork!.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> I think everyone on this thread has sort of missed the essence of the OP and jumped on his example of a fat or thin person


The example the OP used was not an example of being honest with someone it is an example of two very ignorant people talking about someone rudely, it more than likely made the person very embraced and very hurt. Now by "young lad" if he means a 10 year old then that's his mothers fault for not teaching him manners, if he means a young adult then it's different.



kevbeans said:


> We were stood next to a fat woman who took offence when *a young lad was discussing with his mate how fat she was*.


If he had used an example like what you said about your mother in laws hair then fine. That's an example of being honest. If two strangers started discussing her hair within earshot that also would be rude. But not as hurtful as the OPs example.

But I have a feeling the OP isn't the most sensitive soul, isn't he the lovely chap that said a few weeks ago that people killed by speeding drivers "deserve all they get"?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I suppose if you were being honest about peoples weight then you should be honest about other things in peoples lives - like therir TTs...

There are a few people on the Forum (maybe some posting on this thread?) who have modified their cars in all sorts of ways from standard, and I look at their pictures and think "what a tasteless pile of s*** - they've really ruined that car". But the normal response people will get from myself and others when asking for comments/approval is usually '"er, its not for me, but if it makes you happy..."

Maybe we *should* be completely honest and tell people their car's a pile of s***, and they have no taste and it looks really chav'y - or just be mildly polite like we are to the overweight when we say "yeh, well, you're carrying a few extra pounds, but if comfort eating makes you happy..." and leave them to get on with their lives and be happy with their cars? Or would you want people to tell you your car looks like it was covered in glue and driven through Halfords/RipSpeed and has sooo many chav'y mods it looks like a pile of s****?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

kevbeans said:


> We were stood next to a fat woman who took offence when *a young lad was discussing with his mate how fat she was*.


I guess what the woman should have said was _"yes, I'm fat now - but i was slim like you once. And if you continue eating in MaccyD's then you're going to get just as fat as me!"_ So if the kid keeps going back and gets fat - well, he deserves it.
*SuperSizeMe* _baby!_


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Kevbeans, have you ever been tested for Aspergers?


Hahaha!

Spandy, you crack me up with your one liners.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> But I have a feeling the OP isn't the most sensitive soul, isn't he the lovely chap that said a few weeks ago that people killed by speeding drivers "deserve all they get"?


This!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The woman took offence to the truth because she knows it's the truth! she's morbidly obese and knows it yet lacks the will power too stop cramming food down her cake hole and do something about it. She's acutely embarrassed by her fat and is looking for offence, real or imagined, every time she goes out anyway, but will probably tell you she's "happy in her skin."

I'm not very tolerant of grossly overweight people I must admit, but I wouldn't have the crass bad manners to tell someone that or pass uninvited comment in public. If I were asked they'd certainly get an honest answer. We can all put on a bit of weight if we take our eye off the ball, but most of us know when it's time to do something about it and it's really not difficult.

Obesity is fast becoming the biggest drain on the NHS with people facing daunting surgery to remove yards of loose hanging skin which has been stretched to the point of no return, even when they successfully manage to trim down. Very few people are medically or genetically predisposed to getting fat - for the vast majority it's pathetic gross over-indulgence and lack of exercise. Perhaps we should be far more intolerant than we are?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> There are a few people on the forum who have modified their cars in all sorts of ways from standard, and I look at their pictures and think "what a tasteless pile of s*** - they've really ruined that car"


Are you thinking B&Q ignition mod or DIY flat bottomed steering wheel?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few people on the forum who have modified their cars in all sorts of ways from standard, and I look at their pictures and think "what a tasteless pile of s*** - they've really ruined that car"
> ...


 Don't forget stripes. :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

''If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all''

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Maybe there should be a Barry Boys section for that lol

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I like big girls! You can motorboat them everywhere!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> I like big girls! You can motorboat them everywhere!


omg and I'm told I lower the tone! lol the naughty step awaits you lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > I like big girls! You can motorboat them everywhere!
> ...


 But Jessica, you do!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh yea  *innocent*

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kevbeans said:


> What I was trying to get at is that we all choose to look the way we do so don't take offence when someone points it out or makes a comment. If you don't like how you look then do something about it, otherwise you really can't complain.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Most people who are over-weight are not greedy!! All they need to do is over-eat by 150 kcal/day (three Hobnob biscuits, one can of lager, one glass of wine, four slices of salami) and they will have put on 1 stone in body weight after a year.

What is needed is much better education re healthy eating, targeting parents so they can pass it on to their children. The next generation will then be healthier and slimmer.

A big problem is also that food is always available in our western world and any animal (including humans) will eat if there is food around. That's their nature.
People who say that they can't put on weight usually over-estimate how much/little they are eating and most often they are "fidgeters" so they are constantly burning off calories consumed.

In any case though, it is not polite to point other peoples' short comings out to them unless they specifically ask for it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it probably doesnt help with fast food and children being given it.

I lived with friends and their kids for a couple of years and every friday the kids were bought McDonalds.....including the 6 month old, its their choice clearly if they wanted to do it and I didn't say anything to them but 6 months and having it every friday.....damn I was talking to my mum about this and I didnt have anything like that till I was over 10 and it was once in a blue moon as treat

I'm the sort of person who if I don't exercise I balloon, my job isnt a massively active job and I'm sat down most of the day, I like my food (crisps being my weakness) and I really have to work at it, I lost 2 stone in 12 weeks and although this month im not on my protein whey shakes after January I will be back on them again. But I've struggled with my weight and I will always fight for the normal girls because lifes tough and why should we take the s*** from people who chose to target them because of how big they are (i always thought when you targeted someone it was because of your own loathe for something within yourself) - CURVEY GIRLS HAVE MORE FUN FYI

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few people on the forum who have modified their cars in all sorts of ways from standard, and I look at their pictures and think "what a tasteless pile of s*** - they've really ruined that car"
> ...


He was so proud of his ignition barrel mod :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well if I try answer the original OP question from my point of view then it largely revolves around the idea of the truth being solicited or not. If a fat person comes up to you and asked you if they are fat in your opinion then I don't see the point in telling a white lie if the truth is obvious.

The likelihood is that woman already knew there was truth to what those guys said about her that's why she took offence. People usually get defensive when they get personally attacked and even more so when there is some truth or guilt to it also. I can't speak to her life and I don't know whether she is fat by choice in which case long as your happy fair enough. Maybe she has struggled with weight her whole life or just naturally lazy, who knows.

What I am sure of though is if someone sees a fat person minding there own business and begins to offer up there opinion or makes fun of them, then in my opinion that's called being a 'tosser'. You could even argue is being a 'tosser' as bigger detriment to our society than say a morbidly obese person is to the the NHS. I would argue yes. See she can always lose weight, sure it takes hard work and effort but sadly in today's image conscious society it seems as long as you are thin and beautiful you can forgive a multitude of sins.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just one question.....would you say to your mum or dad that they are fat?.....probably not

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Just one question.....would you say to your mum or dad that they are fat?.....probably not
> 
> J
> xx


Probably not, but she doesn't hold back if I put on a few pounds :lol: :lol: :lol:

If she was getting to an unhealthy weight I'd prob say something, only because I care.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

big difference between caring and just being rude, i dont think "skinny" or "athletic" people really understand the psychological damage their 5 minutes of fun can do to someone who probably already has confidence issues because of people saying stuff to them, there is only so much "toughness" and front someone can put on before they crack

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Just one question.....would you say to your mum or dad that they are fat?.....probably not
> 
> J
> xx


I hear it from my sons all the time :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[in fact they call me obese at times] :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question.....would you say to your mum or dad that they are fat?.....probably not
> ...


really  I imagine if I said it to my mum she would pinch the backs of my knees lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Check this out and you know why I love my lads for it :wink:

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/about/

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/flexibility/

PS, that's me in the pictures


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've read through a couple of your pages on your site before, makes a very good read if your looking into being healthy, changing state of mind etc and you look great 

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

your welcome 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A friend of mines step-daughter is as skinny as a rake - got properly diagnosed as anorexic, which is of course a mental/body image disorder she developed from being teased as a teen for carrying a little baby fat longer than most. Think she's up to about 6.5 stone now and is getting better. But there was a point they thought she was going to starve herself to death (poor girl)
So the next time the op or anyone feels like teasing a 'larger person' - well, you could be responsible for them developing mental health problems. Not something I'd want on my conscience.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A friend of mines step-daughter is as skinny as a rake - got properly diagnosed as anorexic, which is of course a mental/body image disorder she developed from being teased as a teen for carrying a little baby fat longer than most. Think she's up to about 6.5 stone now and is getting better. But there was a point they thought she was going to starve herself to death (poor girl)
> So the next time the op or anyone feels like teasing a 'larger person' - well, you could be responsible for them developing mental health problems. Not something I'd want on my conscience.


Fully agree with you!!

By the way, from a health point of view it is better to carry a little more body weight *all the time*, or being slightly underweight *all the time* than getting into the habit of yo-yo dieting, which puts a lot of strain on the heart.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The trouble with commenting on people's weight is you DON'T know why they are like they are.
I have one friend who suffers from a metabolic problem that stops her gaining weight. Some might think she's a diet crazy and emaciated, but she battles with it. I have another friend who contracted a severe lung disease. She carries an oxygen tank and mask with her at all times and has gained weight from being unable to move about or walk far.

If you're in Maccy D's I suggest you keep your mouth shut. Not least because I dislike their food.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

corradoman said:


> It seems to be so important these days to be body beautiful :roll: and is a must for young girls now and lads to the extent that can be bad for health! half the problem is not enough daily exercise, kids sitting at home on x boxes and playing games all day on phones, parents wrapping there kids in cotton wool driving them to school half a mile down the road, madness, luckily for me i have a very active job and also enjoy exercise at night and weekends, to be honest i like a bird with a bit of weight on her :lol: Nowt wrong with a good old Fatty


Yes extremes are bad but being body beautiful is much more healthy than being 'a good old fatty'



brian1978 said:


> But I have a feeling the OP isn't the most sensitive soul, isn't he the lovely chap that said a few weeks ago that people killed by speeding drivers "deserve all they get"?


No I'm not very sensitive, being nice gets you no where and nothing wrong with being honest. I think you might be referring to where I said that if someone gets run over in the road then they deserve all they get which I still stand by. Everyone doesn't have to be nice to one another all the time you know, people can express an opinion. Too many people out there looking for the answer they want rather than an honest one. Just like my daughters mate who confided in her saying she didn't feel very happy and might kill herself, clearly she was just after sympathy so my daughter told her maybe she should kill herself if that's how she feels about life. I taught her well 



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I guess what the woman should have said was _"yes, I'm fat now - but i was slim like you once. And if you continue eating in MaccyD's then you're going to get just as fat as me!"_ So if the kid keeps going back and gets fat - well, he deserves it.
> *SuperSizeMe* _baby!_


Not really, its quite easy to eat healthy, exercise and still eat junk food occasionally.

Ok I don't think I said that anyone should go and call a fat person fat to there face just out of the blue. What I was trying to say was that no one should take offence if they are fat and get called fat. All this 'its genetics', 'people can't choose how they look', '95% of the time someone seriously overweight has a health problem' etc, etc is crap to be honest. If you exercise correctly and eat the right food EVERYONE will either lose or gain weight (whichever their goal).

I've seen skinny guys come in the gym and after a few years win body building competions and at the other end of the scale a really over weight woman lose it all and compete in fitness competitions. Currently I'm being lazy, I look like crap, its a fact and if someone pointed it out I wouldn't take offence BUT I know if I hammer the gym for a few months and eat the right stuff and enough of it I'll put weight on and look half decent. I know this because every year me and the other half go to Kavos, Ayia Napa etc which are full of kids who are very conscious about how they look, every year I have lads come up to me out of the blue asking how they should train, (other half always finds this really funny as I always get attention from guys rather than girls :x ) what they should eat etc so I know eating and training correctly makes a difference.

I'm not having a go at anyone who doesn't care how they look or make no effort but don't take offence if someone else mentions it or would rather look at a slim female than an overweight one.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be so important these days to be body beautiful :roll: and is a must for young girls now and lads to the extent that can be bad for health! half the problem is not enough daily exercise, kids sitting at home on x boxes and playing games all day on phones, parents wrapping there kids in cotton wool driving them to school half a mile down the road, madness, luckily for me i have a very active job and also enjoy exercise at night and weekends, to be honest i like a bird with a bit of weight on her :lol: Nowt wrong with a good old Fatty
> ...


I don't think "a few months" in the gym will make a massive visual difference to be honest. Depending on the body type, I reckon at least 2 years. I was very skinny in my first year at uni, then started thai boxing and gym. Took me about 3 years to get a "good" body with some good stats too... went from 68kgs to 84kgs ...managed to rep 120kgs on the bench and squat 140kgs... not sissy squat either....it was ass to grass, all the way down!...was on lots of supplements too.

But being a student, you have more time on your hands and I was spending most of my time in the gym.

I'm now back to skinny mini! 

About you giving advice to people to go kill themselves or your daughter, I think that's quite f***** up. Yes, agree no need to be mother theresa and provide free counselling, but to go and tell someone to go kill themself is some next level s***!

Mod edit: No foul language - this is not the flame room.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> I don't think "a few months" in the gym will make a massive visual difference to be honest. Depending on the body type, I reckon at least 2 years. I was very skinny in my first year at uni, then started thai boxing and gym. Took me about 3 years to get a "good" body with some good stats too... went from 68kgs to 84kgs ...managed to rep 120kgs on the bench and squat 140kgs... not sissy squat either....it was ass to grass, all the way down!...was on lots of supplements too.
> 
> But being a student, you have more time on your hands and I was spending most of my time in the gym.
> 
> ...


10 weeks can make a big difference and its not like she just said go kill yourself. If someone is going to kill themselves then most likely they aren't going to talk about it and talking about it is just looking for sympathy. Anyway she was just being honest and nothing wrong with that. If my other half asks if her jeans make her look fat I say 'no love your jeans don't make you look fat, your fat makes you look fat'. Or is this one of those times when your not meant to be honest :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> being nice gets you no where


And why would you do something unless there was something in it for you, hey??


kevbeans said:


> I look like crap, its a fact and if someone pointed it out I wouldn't take offence


That's odd, because when I pointed out that you might have a very mild mental health issue, you seemed a little put out. I was just being honest and I assumed you'd appreciate a dispassionate view.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Spandex said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > being nice gets you no where
> ...


@Kevbeans

I was going to write a long post, but i think 2 sentences will do.

1) Learn some common courtesy and respect.

2) From a dispassionate view - (which you are clearly fond of) You are clearly a knob


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > being nice gets you no where
> ...


Very surgical and spot on response once again 8)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So you think ppl who die being hit by speeding cars get all they deserve, and you seem pretty proud your daughter told a someone to go commit suicide.

I'm not sure if you are trolling or really ARE that big of an idiot. If you are serious you have issues.

My grandmother used to have a saying, mocking is catching.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(facepalm) its nearly sleepy time

J
xx


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

zslover said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > kevbeans said:
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

